# MythBusters Seeking Huge Municipal Acute V-plow



## MythBusters (Dec 12, 2008)

Hello - We at MythBusters (science/reality show on the Discovery Channel) are looking to find the *biggest, sharpest,most ACUTELY* angled municipal sized V-plow for an upcoming shoot. It can be new or used. Can anyone recommend what they think would be correct V-plow to suit that description? I hope this is the right section of the forum to post this request. Any suggestions would be most appreciated. Thank you!

Linda Wolkovitch
Coordinating Producer
MythBusters


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

You're probably going to want to find a Walters snowfighter or an OshKosh with a Viking plow.

walters 
http://www.hankstruckpictures.com/pix/trucks/ryan_pedone/2006/sep10/town-of-champion-walter_sml.jpg

OshKosh


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

if your looking new , i would call Monroe , located in WI... they build truck bodies and plows. I belive alot of the big Vee plows are custom made , and they would be the guys to do it. They sell to the alaska highway DPT


i also heard that the state of minnesota lets go of alot of equiptment cheap from time to time


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

good show...... you need to do a snow plow myth..... can anyone think of one
?>


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

iceyman;672567 said:


> good show...... you need to do a snow plow myth..... can anyone think of one
> ?>


It could have something to do with a V plow, just a hunch. LOL


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

great show!:waving:


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

well , If GV will not say it , then here goes

does FF really work , ? any better than WD 40 ? cost effectiveness?


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

iceyman;672567 said:


> good show...... you need to do a snow plow myth..... can anyone think of one
> ?>


I can think of about 5 right off the top of my head, go check the newbie section. LOL

The show is great!


----------



## WRIGHTWAY (Nov 17, 2005)

iceyman;672567 said:


> good show...... you need to do a snow plow myth..... can anyone think of one
> ?>


Yeah people think were getting rich and charging to much


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I say the myth should be about a little competition. Unemployed looking for beer money average joe with no insurance and a bailing wire held together piece of crap truck vs legitimate business snow plow professional. Let them race to finish a lot and compare results. Best plowing technique, best over all job, most cost effective ( maybe make them salt as well), include slip and falls, and maybe even insurance claims for the damage, and last but not least biggest pile. I may be a bit bias here, but anyone want to take bets on who does the better job, and the least amount of damage?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

Rc2505;672627 said:


> I say the myth should be about a little competition. Unemployed looking for beer money average joe with no insurance and a bailing wire held together piece of crap truck vs legitimate business snow plow professional. Let them race to finish a lot and compare results. Best plowing technique, best over all job, most cost effective ( maybe make them salt as well), include slip and falls, and maybe even insurance claims for the damage, and last but not least biggest pile. I may be a bit bias here, but anyone want to take bets on who does the better job, and the least amount of damage?


definatley the beer money lowballer lol
just kidding 
by the way great show


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

MythBusters;672533 said:


> Hello - We at MythBusters (science/reality show on the Discovery Channel) are looking to find the *biggest, sharpest,most ACUTELY* angled municipal sized V-plow for an upcoming shoot. It can be new or used. Can anyone recommend what they think would be correct V-plow to suit that description? I hope this is the right section of the forum to post this request. Any suggestions would be most appreciated. Thank you!
> 
> Linda Wolkovitch
> Coordinating Producer
> MythBusters


You'd be best off contacting a plow MFG. directly. IMO Good luck.

http://www.henkemfg.com/pdfs/printrs/pv9510.pdf

http://www.wausau-everest.com/model.php?id=100

http://www.vikingcives.com/brochure.htm

Another suggestion would be for a V-plow that would go on a train they have some really impressive units for those too.


----------



## LTL (Jan 13, 2008)

Great show, do you guys buy a lot of of eBay? I see them on their every once in a while.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

I see Oshkosh's every once in a while in the local "heavy equipment & truck trader" magazine. Some running some not. That might be a good start in your area. You should be able to find something similar up near the Tahoe area.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

http://www.truckpaper.com/listings/detail.aspx?OHID=1931538&guid=B4B29824200443F79B07DC90F7CCB93C


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

tls22;672572 said:


> great show!:waving:


X2 I love it! Keep us updated on when the show about V plows is going to be airing.

I have to agree with others that the old oshkosh V plows are some of the most impressive as far as the size goes.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Did a snowplow myth a couple year ago.

Myth, busted.


----------



## Dustball (Dec 5, 2008)

Gonna plow a car in half, eh?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Dustball;672767 said:


> Gonna plow a car in half, eh?


They said sharpest?? who knows can't wait:redbounce Let us know when it will air


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

She's from San Fransisco so they're probably going to do something about how plows damage the environment and kill baby seals. 

Those people down there are nuts  (no offense, Linda)


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

iceyman;672567 said:


> good show...... you need to do a snow plow myth..... can anyone think of one
> ?>


Yea I have one! that it actually snows in Coldwater, MI!

Awesome show by the way!


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

Big Dog D;672635 said:


> You'd be best off contacting a plow MFG. directly. IMO Good luck.
> 
> http://www.henkemfg.com/pdfs/printrs/pv9510.pdf
> 
> ...


My thoughts excactly... go to youtube and type in "train plowing". Those vees look like armageddon approaching at 70 mph.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

mayhem;672756 said:


> Did a snowplow myth a couple year ago.
> 
> Myth, busted.


Yea :waving:

"can a snowplow flip over a car when a car goes by it. "

wesport


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

this is going to be a huge thread i can tell that


----------



## MythBusters (Dec 12, 2008)

Thank you so much for all the suggestions! They are incredibly helpful! Keep 'em coming...


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

tell the boys we said hi


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Try Machinability Snow Plows out of Oakville Ontario. We have one of their hydraulic V plows, similar to all the truck plows, but built for heavy equipment and tractors. Dont quite know if thats what your after. Good luck.


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

Must be doing a recap on can a passing snowplow flip a car. They should do a all snow episode. I would like to see a myth on can a person driving a snowmobile in the 60-70's if they can get decapited when hit by barbed wire fence. Seems everyone new a friend of a friend had that happen to them. But for some reason never met direct family member that it happened to.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

mythbusters is a family favorite at my house, sorry no useful info here, just had to say it's my 8 year olds favorite show.


----------



## Alpha Property (Jul 25, 2008)

i knew a guy that was running full out along our old canal system in southern ontario and clipped a section of wire fence, it took his scalp off along with the helmet and did some major damage, and he went into the frozen canal, the cold waters what kept him alive until the medic's got there but as soon as they started to take him out of the water he passed away, this was about 5 years ago?


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

My Dad plowed for Carling township, North of Parry Sound, for 25 years and said that on two occasions he had hit a dog while plowing and the dog just got rolled and flew off the wing unharmed. They stopped the first time to dig it out of the snow and it was perfectly fine. The second time it happened the dog managed to crawl out of the ditch and proceeded to chase the plow. I believe it was a small terrier type mut.

That brought about the discussion around the shop, that if you were so unfortunate as to not be able to get out of the way, your best chance of surviving would be to lay down and get barrel rolled off the side.

That could be classed as a myth, but I know the dog story is true.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

The mayor;673263 said:


> Must be doing a recap on can a passing snowplow flip a car. They should do a all snow episode. I would like to see a myth on can a person driving a snowmobile in the 60-70's if they can get decapitate when hit by barbed wire fence on a snowmobile. Seems everyone new a friend of a friend had that happen to them. But for some reason never met direct family member that it happened to.


This would be a perfect one to do. Does the windshield, helmet, etc save you if you hit a barbed wire fence? I think a slow motion shot of the jello head with a brain inside getting cut in half by the wire would make for some good t.v. I think it would be busted if it had a good windshield and the person was wearing a helmet.

Can a person get killed by a snow blower shooting a rock? Start with the small personal models that everyone has and move up to the airport style with the dual motors. Maybe send their crash dummy through the rotors.

They could use the blondie joke about the plow truck driver loosing his load. or the one about her dad always said, "in a snow storm, get behind a big truck and follow him home." So the blondie follows the county plow truck driver all over the county.

Check with the county in which you want to film. Most of them have the large equipment you are talking about.

Great show!


----------



## OceanTrvlr (Nov 5, 2007)

Camden;672811 said:


> She's from San Fransisco so they're probably going to do something about how plows damage the environment and kill baby seals.


Uh, no. She's from San Fran because the Mythbusters show is based in SF. They do much of their filming at an old military base across the SF Bay in Alameda. It sounds like maybe they're hoping to try cutting a car in half with a big plow out on one of the old runways.


----------



## vplow (Mar 22, 2007)

Linda,

If I'm interpreting your question correctly, you should look up the Town of Fort Fairfield, Maine Department of Public Works.

They had Frink (plow mfr formerly in Clayton NY) custom build a pair of monster V-plows that I have been told are the largest in the world. IIRC they measure out at about 14' wide, 7' tall at the center of the V, and 12' tall at the tips. I have photos I could send if you're interested.

They used one of the plows and sold the second one (not sure where it ended up going) to defray the design/build costs of such a custom piece of equipment.

The monster V plow was attached to a giant military surplus earthmover tractor, and was not used primarily to plow roads but instead for driving through the deep snow in the potato fields along the roads, creating windrows parallel to the roads that acted as giant snowfences. They still own the giant V but no longer use it, they use an Oshkosh truck with a standard-size v-plow to do their windrowing now. Which is still an impressive piece of machinery.

Not sure about the most "acutely angled" part.... I would interpret that as meaning the "sharpest" V? I would guess that might have been some of the earlier designs from the 20s or 30s or so.

Also saw it suggested that you look into railroad snowplows, a good idea. Certainly bigger than what is used on the roads!

Let me know if this is helpful or if you want any more info.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Cant wait to see this episode! one of my favorite shows


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

Bajak;673275 said:


> My Dad plowed for Carling township, North of Parry Sound, for 25 years and said that on two occasions he had hit a dog while plowing and the dog just got rolled and flew off the wing unharmed. They stopped the first time to dig it out of the snow and it was perfectly fine. The second time it happened the dog managed to crawl out of the ditch and proceeded to chase the plow. I believe it was a small terrier type mut.
> 
> That brought about the discussion around the shop, that if you were so unfortunate as to not be able to get out of the way, your best chance of surviving would be to lay down and get barrel rolled off the side.
> 
> That could be classed as a myth, but I know the dog story is true.


After watching CDOT plowing dead animals off the side of the road, it'd be funny as hell watching them test this one.


----------



## dhadaway632 (Dec 1, 2008)

vplow;673364 said:


> Linda,
> 
> If I'm interpreting your question correctly, you should look up the Town of Fort Fairfield, Maine Department of Public Works.
> 
> ...


Can we see pics too?


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Linda called me a couple of weeks ago about looking for a Monster V plow and I gave her a couple of suggestions. I am glad she came over here for suggestions as well and welcome her to plowsite. :waving:

So I have a little heads up on what the myth is and also where the shoot is going to take place.

Don't worry Linda I won't spill the beans.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

toby shareing is caring


----------



## tbrownell (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm going to throw Roots name in the ring here as they habe been in business longer then all the other names listed here so far. located out of Kalamazoo, MI, they have been doing this since 1891

Thier website is: http://www.rootsnowplows.com/


----------



## dhadaway632 (Dec 1, 2008)

tbrownell;673408 said:


> I'm going to throw Roots name in the ring here as they habe been in business longer then all the other names listed here so far. located out of Kalamazoo, MI, they have been doing this since 1891
> 
> Thier website is: http://www.rootsnowplows.com/


I had no idea! I drive past place all the time. I thought all we ever made was yellow cabs and sweet guitars!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

toby4492;673379 said:


> Don't worry Linda I won't spill the beans.


Start spilling Toby!!:realmad:


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Why doesn't one of you big boys let Myth Busters borrow a piece of equipment in exchance for a good plug on national (ok cable) television! Put some stickers on your equipment and make sure they say your name a couple times or whatever. I would if I had the equipment. That would be awesome.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

toby4492;673379 said:


> Don't worry Linda I won't spill the beans.


how come tom is the one always getting the secrets:realmad::realmad::realmad:


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

JDiepstra;673521 said:


> Why doesn't one of you big boys let Myth Busters borrow a piece of equipment in exchance for a good plug on national (ok cable) television! Put some stickers on your equipment and make sure they say your name a couple times or whatever. I would if I had the equipment. That would be awesome.


Do you watch the show? Complete carnage. Everything is generally useless after they get done with it.


----------



## MythBusters (Dec 12, 2008)

That's an interesting point, JDiepestra. If any V-plow manufacturer wants to provide one of their monster-sized V-plows to put to the test on our show, I'd love to discuss it with them!

Linda Wolkovitch
Coordinating Producer
MythBusters


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

how about the myth "All snowplow owners are rich"


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

Linda 
Cant help with the V-plow but my boys and myself love the show, would of loved to miss the mentos and diet coke one, the boys made a heck of a mess in the yard then mom came home and all 3 of us got introuble. This is the site to get your info from thats for sure. Good Luck


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

fireball;673541 said:


> how about the myth "All snowplow owners are rich"


busted ill open my wallet u can catch all the dust that falls out. no usefull info. But tom whats the scoop


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

KGRlandscapeing;673649 said:


> busted ill open my wallet u can catch all the dust that falls out. no usefull info. But tom whats the scoop


" but it snowed alot last year, you guys must have made a killing"


----------



## KSikkema (Oct 7, 2008)

doesn't really matter whether they like our industry or not. Untill they can pay someone to make it not snow or not freeze, we will still be demand and what needs to be done will be done!


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Bajak;673528 said:


> Do you watch the show? Complete carnage. Everything is generally useless after they get done with it.


Yeah that is a good point but not everything gets ruined! For example there was a one about complete boredom where they locked two people in seperate cabins with nothing to do to see how long they would last. Since we don't know the premise of the show it's impossible to say what kind of damage would result!


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

hey linda :waving::waving::waving:

i have a myth

i have commonly heard that (espcially by bikers) if you through a spark plu agaist glass it will shatter it. not becasue of the impact, but rather the fequency that it vibrates? or something alogn those lines.. I have heard stories of guys keeping crushed up spark plugs (ceramic) in their pockets, and when a car cuts them off, ..they will ride in front of that car and basicly though then over there shoulder, in hopes to crack or shatter the windsheild behind them

personally , i use steel ball bearings , becasue they bounce


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

elite1msmith;673714 said:


> hey linda :waving::waving::waving:
> 
> i have a myth
> 
> ...


1. Are you serious?

2. Sounds like a good way to get run over!


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

JDiepstra;673740 said:


> 1. Are you serious?
> 
> 2. Sounds like a good way to get run over!


YES 100% serious, if you cut off a biker most of us get really pissed... after all your messing with our lifes on the road... its our choice to be on a bike, but that doesnt give you the right to cut us off, nor does it give us any right either

we have all been in the situation , where you were merging over , and the car next to you didnt slow down , or let you in.... to the point were one of you was off the road or in on coming traffic...... in this type of situation , at the next light ...id be having words with the person

I have pulled up to cars that almost ran me off the road, and kicked and dented the passenger door,

and yes i keep ball bearings.... some ppl just use mag lights, or extendable battonds... you might think about it before you cut a biker off , on purpose anyway

and yes the myth is regaurding spark plugs


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JDiepstra;673740 said:


> 1. Are you serious?
> 
> 2. Sounds like a good way to get run over!


Just take into account who the poster is.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;673746 said:


> Just take into account who the poster is.


yes it is common , and thats for the personal attack


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

elite1msmith;673745 said:


> YES 100% serious, if you cut off a biker most of us get really pissed... after all your messing with our lifes on the road... its our choice to be on a bike, but that doesnt give you the right to cut us off, nor does it give us any right either
> 
> we have all been in the situation , where you were merging over , and the car next to you didnt slow down , or let you in.... to the point were one of you was off the road or in on coming traffic...... in this type of situation , at the next light ...id be having words with the person
> 
> ...


And I was just starting to like you Elite, I've rode a bike my whole life and I've had words with people but I would never endanger someones life by throwing ball bearings or spark plugs at them. What are you thinking? People generally don't mean to cut you off and the times I have been cut off the people probably didn't expect me to be doing double the speed limit. LOL BTW acting like that is considered road rage and you should seek help.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm with you Tom!,


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

ebay number: 370120111393
This is a large V Plow. It came off a road maintainer (grader). It's very nice, there's no heavy rust.

Has a 9' cut on the ground, stands 74" tall, has an 11' width, and the cutting edge is 63" long.

3 adjustable skid shoes in good condition, front shoe is adjustable from the top. 

Mount is 21" on center, 2 1/2" space in slot with two inch pins. 

Loading is no problem. Item is located in Spring Grove, MN. 55974. It's in the SE corner of MN, about 75 mi. SE of Rochester.

If you would like a shipping quote, contact us with your City, and Zip code.


JR


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

elite1msmith;673745 said:


> YES 100% serious, if you cut off a biker most of us get really pissed... after all your messing with our lifes on the road... its our choice to be on a bike, but that doesnt give you the right to cut us off, nor does it give us any right either
> 
> we have all been in the situation , where you were merging over , and the car next to you didnt slow down , or let you in.... to the point were one of you was off the road or in on coming traffic...... in this type of situation , at the next light ...id be having words with the person
> 
> ...


Ok wow this is off topic but I participate in charity bike rides for MS and all that Ride for the Cure stuff and personally I think the bikers who dont get out of the way for faster moving cars are idiots! And the biker who kicks or hits my vehicle in any manner is going to have have his spandex pulled over his head.

That said, can we get a date for viewing of this Mythbusters, whatever it is.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

elite1msmith;673714 said:


> hey linda :waving::waving::waving:
> 
> i have a myth
> 
> i have commonly heard that (espcially by bikers) if you through a spark plu agaist glass it will shatter it. not becasue of the impact, but rather the fequency that it vibrates? or something alogn those lines.. I have heard stories of guys keeping crushed up spark plugs (ceramic) in their pockets, and when a car cuts them off, ..they will ride in front of that car and basicly though then over there shoulder, in hopes to crack or shatter the windsheild behind them


I can answer that one. Back in high school we heard that one, so we were towing an old K-Car to the scrap yard for the auto shop, we put the porcelain to the test... completely shattered the tempered rear window to fragments... this was just the porcelain part of an old spark plug, doing maybe 35mph.

No idea if it has to do with the frequency, but it wouldn't surprise me.

Mythbusters is one of my all time favorite shows. I don't watch TV that much, but MB is my show of choice.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

derekbroerse;673941 said:


> I can answer that one. Back in high school we heard that one, so we were towing an old K-Car to the scrap yard for the auto shop, we put the porcelain to the test... completely shattered the tempered rear window to fragments... this was just the porcelain part of an old spark plug, doing maybe 35mph.
> 
> No idea if it has to do with the frequency, but it wouldn't surprise me.
> 
> Mythbusters is one of my all time favorite shows. I don't watch TV that much, but MB is my show of choice.


thats what i wanted to know... liek i said it was all storyies that i heard

and i think a few of you are talkign about bicycles? im talkign about motorcycles... for those that ride, you kno what im talking about... im not saying that ppl dont make mistakes, some just dont see you, but over the last 3 years, i can say 4 different times, when while merging at 50 mph, someone didnt want ot let me of a buddy over , and split us apart in a mannor that almost put our lifes at risk. Yeah im not for road rage.... but how about the ppl that flick a cig. butt out the door with me behind them ... that burns when it hits you in the face.... so if they can lose a cig butt.... i can lose some bearings

back to the subject of v plows


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

vplow;673364 said:


> Linda,
> 
> If I'm interpreting your question correctly, you should look up the Town of Fort Fairfield, Maine Department of Public Works.
> 
> ...


I grew up in Fort, I didn't know they had 2 of them!! I think one was on the Oshkosh for a time. It was used a lot for opening some of the country roads after a big storm. I'll have to see if I can get a hold of one of the guys I know that works for Public Works. Might be able to get some pics of it.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Not sure if it's what you're looking for, but here's one for sale here in the Chicagoland area. Email me @ [email protected] if you'd like details. It's something like 10' wide by supposedly 5' high, but looks more like 4' to me. I didn't blank out the ph# it was like that.


----------



## vplow (Mar 22, 2007)

I'll post a pic or two of FF's V plow when I have a chance to find it and post it up someplace so that I can post it here... would be easier if you could directly attach images here.

06 Sierra, I'd be pretty surprised if it had ever been on the Oshkosh, I don't see how the driver would even be able to see anything if it were hitched up on the Oshkosh. I could be wrong but I have a real hard time picturing this. Also not sure the Osh would have the weight to handle that thing... the tractor they put it on probably weighed a heck of a lot more than the Oshkosh, and also had 3 1/2 yards of concrete on the back for ballast!

I'm told FF had a second Osh at one time, the DPW guys said it was "just like" the one they still have (which is a '69 IIRC). Do you remember or have any pics of the other one?


----------



## MythBusters (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi All-

Thanks so much for your continued suggestions. Clearly I came to the right website! For those who have asked, I don't have an airdate yet, though we're hoping to shoot this episode in January. Thanks also for the kind words about the show - this should be quite a spectacular story (sorry I can't say much more about it yet!) 

Cheers-

Linda Wolkovitch
Coordinating Producer
MythBusters
(also motorcyclist without spark plugs/ball bearings in my pocket!)


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

I love the last line of your sig. Linda!!


----------



## GPS (Jun 27, 2008)

Linda,

Like others have already stated, I love the show and always look forward to new episodes.





BTW, can you PLEASE send me Kari's phone number?????? :bluebounc


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Sweet idea for the show.

tell them i said hello


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

It may not have been on the Oshkosh. I was young when that was still being used. I do remember seeing the earthmover with the v on. HUGE!! I'll talk to one of my friends that works there and see what I can get or find for pics.


----------



## hikeradk (Dec 17, 2007)

Here is a link to a company that works with massive plows.

http://www.viking-cives.ca/USA/usaphoto1.htm

It gets tested out a lot on the roads on the Tug Hill region up in Northern, NY. The lake effect snow up here likes to dump tons of snow up here so we need to have a few in the fleets when we get dumped on.

I heard you can use the leftover mash from beer to deice roads. I hear it is more environmentally friendly and works as good as a sand/salt mixture.


----------



## hikeradk (Dec 17, 2007)

Here is a brochure on airport v plows. Also has dimensions and angles so you can compare your information that you are collecting.

http://www.myslikinc.com/images/prod/plogbrosjyre-2003-NY.pdf


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

subscribing


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

JD Dave;673771 said:


> And I was just starting to like you Elite, I've rode a bike my whole life and I've had words with people but I would never endanger someones life by throwing ball bearings or spark plugs at them. What are you thinking? People generally don't mean to cut you off and the times I have been cut off the people probably didn't expect me to be doing double the speed limit. LOL BTW acting like that is considered road rage and you should seek help.


ya know i must be getting real tired at 1 am reading all this ... im about to fall outta my chair ..busting a gut over stupidity ,,,,, keep up the nonsense .. its really getting good now .. LOL


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

groundbreakers;675648 said:


> ya know i must be getting real tired at 1 am reading all this ... im about to fall outta my chair ..busting a gut over stupidity ,,,,, keep up the nonsense .. its really getting good now .. LOL


One day I hope to be as cool as you.


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

GPS;674919 said:


> BTW, can you PLEASE send me Kari's phone number?????? :bluebounc


*X2*  that would be sweet!


----------



## Ford445 (May 26, 2006)

sechracer;676662 said:


> *x2* :d that would be sweet!


pllleeeeaaaasssseeeeeeee

:d


----------



## russ130 (Oct 29, 2002)

I say the Osh Kosh is a safe bet for most acute angles. Yes the white part of the spark plug can break windows. It shatters them completely and virtually silently. Thiefs use them to steal car stereos and change out of parked cars. I even heard they somehow get the white part off intact and run a string through it so they can whip car windows one car after the next. And it works on all true glass not just auto glass.


----------



## coral (May 4, 2008)

just a quick suggestion, didnt see anyone mention it, try contacting an airport? they also run large equipment, might be more likely to have something old laying around out back. Seems like they might be the ones to never throw anything out.


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

Hey linda We love the show. we look forward in seeing what you guys cook up! Tell everyone at the show we wish them a Merry Christmas!:waving:


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Great show, tell everyone Happy holidays from us please


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

CARDOCTOR;673784 said:


> ebay number: 370120111393
> This is a large V Plow. It came off a road maintainer (grader). It's very nice, there's no heavy rust.
> 
> Has a 9' cut on the ground, stands 74" tall, has an 11' width, and the cutting edge is 63" long.


No, no, Cardoctor, I think you misread what she asked for... she doesn't want a rusty plow.... she said she wants "A CUTE" plow!!!  

Not to worry, thru the magic of computers I gave it a quick paint job, just so she can envision how cute it may be when finished!


----------



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

I'd be happy to volunteer my truck once you find a plow.

[email protected]


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Sorry I couldn't add the MB logo for you tho....  Was gonna name it the Myth Buster but couldn't get the lettering to show up.


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

im thinking maybe something like the front of a ww2 airplane

JR


----------



## coral (May 4, 2008)

has anyone heard if they found a plow?


----------



## MythBusters (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi All-

I have a good lead on a plow, but am hoping to get confirmation today and will let you know if it goes through! I am looking to find a dead grader that I can attach it to (in the Milwaukee area) for ballast. Also looking for back-up giant V-plow/grader combinations near Milwaukee if my lead does fall through. We cannot afford a working one as I'm not sure what might happen to it. If you have any leads on a dead grader, please e-mail me at [email protected] Thank you!!!


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

MythBusters;678636 said:


> Hi All-
> 
> I have a good lead on a plow, but am hoping to get confirmation today and will let you know if it goes through! I am looking to find a dead grader that I can attach it to (in the Milwaukee area) for ballast. Also looking for back-up giant V-plow/grader combinations near Milwaukee if my lead does fall through. We cannot afford a working one as I'm not sure what might happen to it. If you have any leads on a dead grader, please e-mail me at [email protected] Thank you!!!


Ok so now it is time for us to figure out what they are going to be doing with this grader/plow combo. Since they have a non moveable set up, my thoughts are that they are going to be ramming something into it to see if the plow can chop it in half..... ie ram a car into it at 70 mph and see if it will chop the car in half, and how much damage is done to the dummy inside as a result of a 70mph collision with a plow.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

If you don't mind my asking, what's the "myth"?

lol JDiep, you beat me to it!


----------



## plowindiesel (Feb 20, 2008)

linda- tell everyone at the discovery channel that we love the show and wish you all the best this holiday season


----------



## Danscapes (Jan 12, 2008)

Here's a link for a road grader that I found. Don't know your budget but I'm sure this will work.

http://www.motorgradersforsale.com/motorgradersforsale7475.html


----------



## rawdog (Feb 20, 2007)

http://www.equipmenttraderonline.com/find/listing/-CATERPILLAR-112-86469703


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

elite1msmith;674047 said:


> thats what i wanted to know... liek i said it was all storyies that i heard
> 
> and i think a few of you are talkign about bicycles? im talkign about motorcycles... for those that ride, you kno what im talking about... im not saying that ppl dont make mistakes, some just dont see you, but over the last 3 years, i can say 4 different times, when while merging at 50 mph, someone didnt want ot let me of a buddy over , and split us apart in a mannor that almost put our lifes at risk. Yeah im not for road rage.... but how about the ppl that flick a cig. butt out the door with me behind them ... that burns when it hits you in the face.... so if they can lose a cig butt.... i can lose some bearings
> 
> back to the subject of v plows


I had someone flick a cigar at me when i was on my GSXR and it landed between me and the tank. I picked it up, drove next to them and through it into the back seat, and took off. It was a convertible BMW.....That just pissed me off.


----------



## lawnscape48 (Dec 10, 2007)

good thread. also love the show


----------



## Doom & Gloom (Mar 2, 2008)

Rc2505;672627 said:


> I say the myth should be about a little competition. Unemployed looking for beer money average joe with no insurance and a bailing wire held together piece of crap truck vs legitimate business snow plow professional. Let them race to finish a lot and compare results. Best plowing technique, best over all job, most cost effective ( maybe make them salt as well), include slip and falls, and maybe even insurance claims for the damage, and last but not least biggest pile. I may be a bit bias here, but anyone want to take bets on who does the better job, and the least amount of damage?


I don't know, I've seen some "legitimate" snow plow guys plow like $hiat, and the other guys plow way better. It also depends on who owns the equipment, most guys don't care about someone elses truck or equipment, but their own is a different story. Sorry I put this here, just added my $.02


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Just a small tangent.... did anyone spot the Mythbusters spoof on Robot Chicken? I just happened to walk into the room while it was on last night and there they were, Jamie's mustache flapping in the breeze.... LOL


----------



## MythBusters (Dec 12, 2008)

*Thank you! MythBusters has found a plow and grader!*

Dear Plow Site members,

Thank you so much for all your suggestions and leads! Because of your help, we have found a monster plow and grader to use for our experiment. I wish I could tell you more about it, but will post again when I know an airdate.

Happy holidays to you all from the MythBusters crew!

Warmest regards,

Linda Wolkovitch
Coordinating Producer
MythBusters :waving:


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

Love the show linda, cant wait for the air date of the show 

Happy Holidays too you and the MythBusters crew


----------



## go plow (Dec 14, 2004)

iceyman;672567 said:


> good show...... you need to do a snow plow myth..... can anyone think of one
> ?>


snow plow myth, Carrie is stranded, her car is stuck in the snow, 50 plow truck drivers pass by without stoping.... :salute:


----------



## yard5864 (Nov 8, 2007)

go plow;681637 said:


> snow plow myth, carrie is stranded, her car is stuck in the snow, 50 plow truck drivers pass by without stoping.... :salute:


busted-busted!!!


----------



## 3bladz (Dec 8, 2005)

It looks like Milwaukee should have or plenty of snow by Monday. Mythbusters better have Christmas in Wisconsin.

98% of Americans say "Oh Sh!# as they are sliding out of control into a snowbank. The other 2% are from Wisconsin and say "hold my beer and watch this!"


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

3bladz;682176 said:


> It looks like Milwaukee should have or plenty of snow by Monday. Mythbusters better have Christmas in Wisconsin.
> 
> 98% of Americans say "Oh Sh!# as they are sliding out of control into a snowbank. The other 2% are from Wisconsin and say "hold my beer and watch this!"


heck, us canuck's just jump out and start a game of pick-up hockey tymusictymusic

great show though


----------



## 3bladz (Dec 8, 2005)

I saw a mythbuster tnite. They tried to blow over an on coming Bass Tracker Jeep with a really really tall plow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

huh??????????


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

fordmstng66;678857 said:


> I had someone flick a cigar at me when i was on my GSXR and it landed between me and the tank. I picked it up, drove next to them and through it into the back seat, and took off. It was a convertible BMW.....That just pissed me off.


YES!!!!!!! That"s awesome!!!! i HATE it when people toss a cigarette out their window when they're ahead of me!!!!!!!! I wish everyone had a tray in their vehicle that they could put their cigarettes in!!!!!! maybe one day....... :realmad:

I don't care how unintentional it is. Whoever throws a cig out the window/at me, get the high beams right away for however long they're in front of me. I like to think i'm a professor and their being educated.

I'll definately give someone the boot too if they get to close to me. I always wear steel toes.

I've been riding for 5 years maybe. Accidents: 0. Times i've had to take despearet measures to avoid losing some limbs..... more than 0.


----------



## Tango (Dec 2, 2008)

3bladz;684799 said:


> I saw a mythbuster tnite. They tried to blow over an on coming Bass Tracker Jeep with a really really tall plow.


I saw that as well. that truck looked like it was killer, back when it ran.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

3bladz;684799 said:


> I saw a mythbuster tnite. They tried to blow over an on coming Bass Tracker Jeep with a really really tall plow.


yep, I caught that episode also


----------



## Snowplowkid (Feb 12, 2008)

I saw it too.


----------



## GreenManEnvy (Nov 7, 2007)

Looking forward to this episode!


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

isnt that from season 4?

http://mythbustersresults.com/episode56


----------



## mnz28 (Jan 29, 2008)

http://greenbay.craigslist.org/cto/966196244.html
I see you already found one but this is cool.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Tag for later.


----------



## Birchrun Guy (Dec 24, 2008)

*Huge V-Plow*

Hello, I have a plow like you are looking for. I hav a Valk model V-10. It is 10' wide at the cutting edge, 12' wide at the wings, and 7 ' tall. It is the largest plow they make. Other than needing paint, it is perfect condition, and was only needed for 1 storm. I can be reached at (610) 827-7244 or email: [email protected]
I am located in south east Pa. It is listed as "For Sale, Huge V-Plow on this web site on Dec. 23 or 24, with pictures Thanks, Dave.


----------



## treeman06 (Sep 26, 2006)

look at the top of this page, they have found a plow already.


----------



## Birchrun Guy (Dec 24, 2008)

*V-Plow*

Hey, thanks for the note. I did see that myself this morning. I just joined this web site and can't believe the activity. I feel better knowing I am not the only self employed idiot trying to make a living pushing dirt in the summer, and pushing snow in the winter!
Someone will have a use for this plow I am sure. Thanks again, Dave.


----------



## timmy1 (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Birchrun Guy (Dec 24, 2008)

*V-Plow*

Neat pictures, no doubt the ultimate V-plow!! Thanks so much, Dave.


----------



## boone6978 (Dec 27, 2008)

I got the perfect rig for the show (I seen they already got one for it). Too bad though, this rig is still in service, so we can't destroy it sorry.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

i had to dig it up since i think its on this week


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

KGRlandscapeing;777081 said:


> i had to dig it up since i think its on this week


really what day/time?


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

Birchrun Guy;690858 said:


> Hello, I have a plow like you are looking for. I hav a Valk model V-10. It is 10' wide at the cutting edge, 12' wide at the wings, and 7 ' tall. It is the largest plow they make. Other than needing paint, it is perfect condition, and was only needed for 1 storm. I can be reached at (610) 827-7244 or email: [email protected]
> I am located in south east Pa. It is listed as "For Sale, Huge V-Plow on this web site on Dec. 23 or 24, with pictures Thanks, Dave.


That looks identical to a plow we found on a deer camp near to ours in the UP of Michigan. Used to be, and still is, logging area. We guessed that's what it was for.

Awesome pics and vids everybody. Massive plows. I don't remember who, but somebody said it best, "they look like armageddon coming at you"


----------



## welj31 (Jan 20, 2009)

Has anyone really watched this show? And if so did you find it as crazy as I did? Test are not set up to get a real answer. And most of the time its just guys acting like kids. No thanks I see that with out TV.
The one that really got my goat wasa the one about better mpg with or with out tailgate on a pick up truck... loved it ..pure fiction!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

tonight at 9


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

8 PM central....


----------



## Danscapes (Jan 12, 2008)

I just saw a preview of the show, its going to be on tonight at 8. They are going to ram a car into the plow, I guess to see if it will split in half.


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

They should mention Plowsite/Members since you guys worked hard to find them a Plow


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I be watching it!


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

They tried to slice 2 cars in half. The one with the engine in front did not even make it through the engine compartment. 

Then they took a front engine car and mounted the engine in the trunk and the blade cut that car all the way through to the engine block again. 

So basically it would have worked if the car did not have an engine. But, they do, so it didn't work. 

NEXT TIME GO FASTER!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

I call BS on the whole thing they forgot that the plow would be going 35 mph or so the other direction.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

I like the part where the wheels fly off. I really never heard the myth so I didn't feel that they had to prove it


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

The myth was that they hit a PARKED plow truck. Thats why it was stationary plus the last car hit it at 70mph. Alot faster than a normal car would be going in a snow storm.... Plus the leading edge on the V was reinforced on the second run with plate steel that was sharpened. They tried! Anyways, I live 10 miles from Burke Plow kinda neat they got it from there. It was fun wathing the car shread on the plow like it was hitting a snow bank lol


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

Oh I guess the story about the car hitting the Oshkosh snowblower and being blown out like a wood chipper is a myth too


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

Why do you say that?


----------



## Puddle of Oil (Sep 20, 2008)

here's part of it........


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

I'm still surprised how well the truck took that hit!


----------

